
My mid-2009 math reading list - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2009/07/31/my-mid-2009-math-reading-list/
======
huhtenberg
_The Golden Ratio: The Story of PHI, the World's Most Astonishing Number_ is
an utter crap as hinted by a presence of a word "astonishing" in its title. I
couldn't get past first 10 pages, it is really really bad. It is basically
full of pearls like "if we subtract the weight of an electron from a diameter
of an average donut and compensate for Thursday, we'll get the fifth digit of
Phi. Isn't it amazing. Phi is everywhere."

------
tokenadult
A suggestion for an addition (or replacement) for the list:

[http://www.amazon.com/Numbers-Geometry-John-
Stillwell/dp/038...](http://www.amazon.com/Numbers-Geometry-John-
Stillwell/dp/0387982892/)

Numbers and Geometry by John Stillwell is very readable and full of very
interesting math problems, covering a lot of topics that are accessible to
anyone with a good high school education but often aren't covered even by an
undergraduate math degree.

~~~
acangiano
Aren't you helpful? Your little, seemingly harmless comment may cost me $50.
:)

------
michael_dorfman
An interesting list, but I'll wait to see the reviews. "A list of books I am
currently reading" is quite a different beast than "A list of books I have
read, and recommend."

------
raju
I just picked up Mathematics: From the Birth of Numbers
[[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Birth-Numbers-Jan-
Gullberg...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Birth-Numbers-Jan-
Gullberg/dp/039304002X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1)]. I think this was posted in a
comment on HN. Its a tome of a book, but from what I have seen so far, it
looks really interesting.

Definitely not a quick summer read though IMO

